# fish what will breed in a planted tank



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

i have a 120 gal tank that was just planted a couple weeks ago. i only have a couple fish in it right now and all of them can be moved out. i have a couple long fin zebra and some plays. i want to get 6-8 angelfish. what other fish would be good that would be ok with the plants and breed in the tank?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Mollies, guppies, all the other live bearers.

Convict cichlids (very easy to breed)

Rams (not a good idea for a total beginner)

Kribensis (very easy to breed)

Basically all cichlids are relatively easy to breed

If you want to try catfish, get the bushy nose pleco, they are the easiest pleco to breed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

not looking at live bearers. i was thinking about adding Bristlenose Pleco. i just dont want to get something that will tear up my plants.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I have had dwarf gouramis spawn succesfully in my 60 gallon.......


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea gouramis are another one that are relatively easy to get to spawn. Just add some plant cover like riccia and lower the water level. BOOM 2000 babies!

Bristlenose plecos will not tear up your plants and they will not get too large. Perfect plecos for the planted tank, I have 1 in my 55 and was thinking about breeding them too.

They like lots of caves, so pieces of PVC pipe will be good spawning places for them. Or you might silicon a few pieces of slate together about 1.5-2 inches apart and make a cave like that.

The females have smaller bristles on their nose, and the males have extensive bristles.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

i havent looked at dwarf gouramis but i was looking into three spot gouramis. thanks for all the ideas and any other ones.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I had success with golden gouramis. 

Just get mature, adult fish and tweak the conditions to match the breeding cues for that species. You should have no problems getting gouramis/cichlids to spawn.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I've had diamond tetras (_Moenkhausia pittieri_) and emperor tetras (_Nematobrycon palmeri_) breed. The diamonds like feathery plants like _Limnophila sessiliflora_; not sure about the emperors; I think they were in my java fern?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

There are many fish that will breed in a larger tank like that, but part of it depends on what kind of other tank mates you have in with them. If it's something that's going to chow down on the eggs as soon as they've spawned, you obviously won't have much success. 

Another fun fish to have spawn in the tank is Cory's.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

i have other tanks i can use for grow out tanks. i have a empty 5 20 and 40 gal tanks. i think its amazing breeding fish and raising them. i have platys. i so far i think i am sold on angelfish bristlenose pleco and 3 spot gouramis. i was at the fist store today looking at fish. they only had the gouramis. i will check out the cory's. i think one or two other fish will just about do it. maybe one of the tetras or something.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If you plan to breed all those fish in the same tank, I would bet the pleco's (if they spawned) would have their eggs hatch, and at least some babies survive. The angels would also probably raise their fry to maturity as they are good parents, but the gouramis will probably have all their fry eaten.

It is best to breed these fish in a species only tank, or at the very least with species that will not eat the fry as JanS said.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

i do understand that the bigger fish might eat the eggs or fry even the angelfish. thats why i have 3 empty tanks i plan on using as grow out tanks until they get bigger to be in my bigger tank. i will be getting these fish slowly so it will take some time for the fish to reach breeding age. by then i might even have more tanks to grow out some fry.


----------

